# 5 month in, progress pic



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Realised today it was VERY close to 5 month since I started training now. Looking back, I've made some big mistakes but it's all part of the learning curve. Bit down at the minute so I thought I'd do a before and after pic to try and cheer me up. I can see I've obviously put on size, I was insanely skinny before. Gonna run another 6 or so weeks on bulk then try and cut down on the fat before xmas time then go on another bulk. Onwards and upwards folks

p.s. no idea why I'm blanking out my face with those tattoos!


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one mate, huge gains in 5 months. Doesn't look like you've put on that much fat either, you still look fairly lean


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've lost some fat, mainly due to cutting down on the ale and playing squash. Was a big John Smiths drinker before :\

Cheers btw


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

lookin alot better for it dude


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Believe it or not I'd already put a stone on in the first pic before I started trainin... painful :\


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good work mate hope it goes well for you.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Cheers folks  Just what I need to put me on for the next 5 month


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

rfc said:


> Nice one mate, huge gains in 5 months. Doesn't look like you've put on that much fat either, you still look fairly lean


x2

Great gaiin!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice gain in size Steve :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

rfc said:


> Nice one mate, huge gains in 5 months. Doesn't look like you've put on that much fat either, you still look fairly lean


X 3 Well done mate. Keep it up.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Its amazing the changes you can make in 5 months.

Well done!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice mate, looking lean!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great changes there mate!! Well done, keep it up.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Cheers folks! Just what I need right now


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

big improvement mate, just wait to see what the next 6months have in store for ya


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm just carrying belly fat mate... maybe carry on bulking but throw in more cardio?


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice Steve. How did you achieve the look of the bottom of your abs towards your groin, where it looks really cut? Always wondered how people get that.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That's where my fat stomach ends and my skinny legs start mate lol Nowt cut there lol


----------



## jabba (Mar 31, 2009)

wow thats good for five months u doing good fella just keep at it .........


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Cheers bud


----------

